# Newby here!!!



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Hey there everyone!! I am new to the forum. I am so glad I found this. I'm a new chicken owner!! Yay!! I got 12 babies last Friday from Jamestown Feed and Seed. I am from Yorktown, Va. I am in love with all if them. They are some work but my family is all a great help. Can't wait for them to get bigger!!!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and Welcome ! Congrats on the new babies


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Is anyone on here from or near VA?


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, I am from VA- I live in Augusta County


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Britt0623 said:


> Yes, I am from VA- I live in Augusta County


Great! I live in Yorktown VA. How many chickens do you have?


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Oops I think I sent a message to you, trying to still learn this forum. Lol!! How many chickens do you have?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to chickenhood! What kind of chicks did you get? They are so much fun and addicting!


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Hi! Welcome to chickenhood! What kind of chicks did you get? They are so much fun and addicting!


I have a mixture of them, buff orph, buff brahmas, Dominique's, black australopes, partridge Cochins and americaunas. All of them are so cute and yes addicting!! Ha


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 6 hens


----------

